# Easy Summer Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Jul 24, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my easy summer nail design.

I hope you like it!

Thank you!

Samantha Beauty


----------



## ashleysummer (Aug 6, 2015)

Like yellow nails so much!!!


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Aug 14, 2015)

Thank you!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## marrymemakeup (Sep 10, 2015)

It looks different, very nice.


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Oct 9, 2015)

Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

